# Crear circuito electronico con fin de carrera



## arex (Nov 30, 2007)

Buenas 

Se compone de un pulsador, un led, dos fin de carrera y un motor electrico.

Lo que tiene que acer es que en estado de reposo esta pulsando un fin de carrera, cuando le de al pulsador el motor gira y mueva una pieza que llega a otro fin de carrera cuando este es pulsado el motor se para y el led se enciende.
Cuando vuelva pulsar el pulsador el motor gira en el sentido contrario y cuando llegue otra vez al primer fin de carrera el motor para y e led se apaga.

No tengo mucha idea de electronica y no se ni por donde empezar.

gracias de antemano y slu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Lo tienes que hacer electromecanico o electronico ?

Electromecanico = Facil (Con un relee)
Electronico = NO tan facil (Con un puente "H" y algo de logica)


----------



## arex (Nov 30, 2007)

algo electro mecanico me serviría, con un rele, la historia es k no se ni como tengo que conectar

gracias

PD: la alimentacion es de 12v aunk eso es lo demenos porque podria poner un regulador que la baje a 5 v o algo asi


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 30, 2007)

¿Tienes algún conocimiento de microcontroladores? Ya que si es positiva podrás hacerlo muy facil. De echo con el PIC16f84 te alcanza y sobra y además su utilización es muy facil


----------



## arex (Nov 30, 2007)

no mucho pero ademas, eso abria que crear un programa, y tener un programador o algo, yo necesito algo que pueda hacer en casa con cosas relativamente sencillas.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2007)

busca en foros de electricidad. 

Colocas dos relés o contactores con enclavamiento y el paro o el FC detienen el funcionamiento.

más fácil... llama a un electricista.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Llego el electricista !


----------



## arex (Dic 1, 2007)

muchas gracias por las molestias. Pero porque hay dos leds, porque hay dos pulsadores j3 y j4 que es eso de relé de trees vias inversoras?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Los led´s no sirven para nada, los puse para indicar el cambio de la polaridad del motor (Polaridad = Sentido de giro)
Relee de 3 vias es un relee que posee 6 contactos 3 NA y 3NC
J3 y J4 son para la inversion manual de giro, al accionar J3 el motor gira en un sentido hasta habrir el limite de recorrido correspondiente, al accionar J4, el sentido se invierte al motor gira en sentido contrario hasta accionar el otro fin de recorrido


En este dibujo puedes ver un relee de 4 vias


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 1, 2007)

Guau! fogonazo usas autocad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Multisim 10, el autocad no se ni como se arranca !


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

Autocad.exe y arranca..


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Los led´s no sirven para nada, los puse para indicar el cambio de la polaridad del motor (Polaridad = Sentido de giro)



Perdón, pero cuando vi autocad me llamó la atención.. y leí un poco el post. encontré una pequeña incoherencia..


"Los led´s no sirven para nada" ==> "los puse para indicar el cambio de la polaridad del motor"

Los led's no sirven para indicar el cambio de polaridad?

jaja.. (creo que no soy el indicado para correccion ortográfica, escribo muy mal, siempre me critican, pero la vez que puedo vengarme... acecho.. jajajajja [risa macabra de película])


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 14, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Multisim 10, el autocad no se ni como se arranca !


Como fuí a una escuela técnica (este año me recibí) y vi los puntitos creí que era autocad, "Multisim 10" parace una buena herramienta por lo que veo, ya lo voy a probar...

PD: Para arrancar autocad ingrese aquí:
http://www.autocadparaprincipiantes.net/minimanualdeautocad/pagina3867.php


----------



## ciri (Dic 14, 2007)

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> Como fuí a una escuela técnica (este año me recibí) y vi los puntitos creí que era autocad, "Multisim 10" parace una buena herramienta por lo que veo, ya lo voy a probar...
> 
> PD: Para arrancar autocad ingrese aquí:
> http://www.autocadparaprincipiantes.net/minimanualdeautocad/pagina3867.php



Probé el link.. y no anduvo.. revisalo por favor..


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 20, 2007)

Quisiera saber si arex resolvió su problema, ¡no nos vayamos del tema!
El link era una broma (espero nadie lo tome a mal, sino, me disculpo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2007)

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera saber si arex resolvió su problema, ¡no nos vayamos del tema!
> El link era una broma (espero nadie lo tome a mal, sino, me disculpo)




Yo tambien quisiera saber, despues del trabajo que me dio aprender a usar el AutoCad !


----------



## ciri (Dic 21, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo tambien quisiera saber, despues del trabajo que me dio aprender a usar el AutoCad !



Tanto cuesta?.. no había escuchado eso!... todos me dicen que es fácil..


----------



## Medicina2004 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola! amigos alguien me podria explicar como es el simbolo del rele? no llego a entender en la simbologia cuales son los pines del rele. Cuales son los normales abiertos y cuales los cerrados y cual se accional al momento de dar corriente al rele.
Se entiende? es medio tonto pero no llego  entenderlo para poder hacer correctamente el conexiónado al rele.
Gracias!!
Ale


----------



## miquel27 (Oct 28, 2009)

A ver compañero, existe una cosa que se llama google, buscas Relé y.........

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relé

Puedes observar como funciona un relé, existen relés 2, 3 y 4 contactos inversores dependiendo de la aplicación que vayas a realizar.
http://www.electricidadlynch.com.ar/relereleco.html

Verás que las dos patillas + y - se conectan a la tensión del relé (existen de varias tensiónes según la bobina que llevan en el interior), las otras tres patillas sirven para realizar un interruptor, es decir, puedes cerrar el circuito eléctrico utilizando la patilla eléctrica del medio y cualquiera de las laterales dependiendo de si quieres abrir o cerrar tu circuito cuando se magnetize la bobina.

Ah, otra cosa, si alguien tiene alguna duda de AutoCAD (en 2D), pues eso, al menos controlo un poquillo del tema, por cierto, eso de arrancar con autocad.exe en MS-DOS desde la versión 10 o 12 ya no existe, ahora es tan fácil como hacer doble clic botón izquierdo......  De todos modos BitCAD es un buen sustituto si haceis dibujos muy básicos en 2D, la versión de prueba es totalmente funcional durante 30 dias y os puede servir para ir rompiendo mano. http://www.bitcad.com

Saludos.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola!!! no es que sepa como funciona el rele. No puedo interpretar en el diagrama cuales son los pines del rele. Osea cuales son parte del mismo inversor. para donde se cierran los circuitos. Yo estoy a acostumbrado a ver los reles dibujados como interruptores, pero en este caso no lo entiendo.
Gracias!
Ale


----------



## miquel27 (Oct 28, 2009)

A ver si con esto.............

En el de simple contacto cuando se magnetiza el núcleo de la bobina (interruptor cerrado de la alimentación al relé) simplemente abre o cierra el circuito del motor.

En el de doble contacto invierte el sentido de giro del motor.

Venga, poco a poco compañero 

Saludos


----------



## Medicina2004 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola gracias por tu respuesta. Ves tu diagrama es totalmente claro!!! y se entiende perfectamente como se mueven los interruptores del rele cuando se activa el mismo....pero mi problema es que no comprendo el simbolo que hizo fogonazo del rele, ya que no estan dibujados los interruptores del rele.
Busque por internet para ver si veia diagramas de circuitos con rele dibujados como el que hizo fogonazo pero todos los que encontre estan dibujados como los dibujaste vos y ahi si los entiendo bien.
De todas maneras como entiendo el concepto hice un circuito usando parte de lo que entinedo mas un poco de ingenio, sin los diodos y funciona perfectamente... claro que puse los fines de carrera en otro lugar.
Como lo hice en la cabeza y probando cuando pueda les paso el circuito que arme....de todas maneras me gustaria poder entender este que tiene publicado ya que quiero entender para aprender. 
Gracias!!
Alejandro


----------



## Medicina2004 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hola!! amigos por cuestiones laborales tuve que dejar esto!! pero quiero ver si puedo retomarlo.
El circuito que necesito es sin usar interruptores como fin de carrera. Segun estuve leyendo se usa el aumento del consumo de corriente para detener el sistema.
He buscado circuitos por internet pero no he tenido suerte. (he visto dispositivos comerciales, que son son interruptores por corriente, pero estos manejan mucha corriente)

Gracias
Alejandro


----------



## rascueso (Sep 26, 2011)

medicina hay una forma economica que es con una ampolla reed. busca en el foro que hay mucha info. saludos


----------

